# rocky boots = georgia boot



## Wild Turkey (May 7, 2013)

Apparently rocky owns georgia boot now. ive had rockys fall apart before. Now my new ga boot shoe/boots soul fell off at a school event last night. Nothing like walking to the car in the rain with no shoe bottoms.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 7, 2013)

I will never own another pair of Rocky boots, the last pair I bought the sole seperated from the upper after about a week.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 7, 2013)

Rocky is junk !


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 7, 2013)

We need a dedicated forum just to trash Rocky boots.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 7, 2013)

Haha every pair I have owned has leaked and failed very shortly will never buy another pair.. I have had good luck with lacrosse and muck


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 7, 2013)

10 yrs ago I had a set of Ga Boots wellington. Real comfy lasted for 8 years with no problems.
Rocky buys them and it all goes to poop.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 7, 2013)

I have GA boots and love them no issues but I bought them like 6months ago.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 7, 2013)

Dont rub the bottoms on carpet. They will roll off like a buritto.


----------



## Johnny Reb (May 8, 2013)

I have worn Georgia Boot Wellingtons for years. Had the same thing happen to me on a new pair. I replaced them with a pair of Ariat Wellington boots. I have been wearing them for 5 months and can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## buckfiddy (May 8, 2013)

I wear  Rocky wellingtons and have never had a problem.


----------



## glynr329 (May 8, 2013)

I will never get another pair and can not believe people still buy them. I have never had another pair of shoes where the soles just fall apart. High quality material


----------



## hunt n duck (May 8, 2013)

I have had two pair of rockys that the bottom crumbled and fell apart. Junk.


----------



## 280bst (May 8, 2013)

I too had Rocky Boots JUNK you hav'nt lived till you are in the North Ga. mountains Bear hunting with no Soles on your Boots I will tell anybody Rocky Boots~cold Dog Fecses


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

I've been wearing Rocky Pro-light snakeboots for about a month and a half. Very comfortable and still waterproof. Which is more than i can say for the pair of Redhead snakeboots. The waterproofing was gone inside a week.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 10, 2013)

I bought a pair of Ga Boots Athens from the Ga Boot website. They were on close out.  Had them about 6 months.  I walk on concrete with metal shavings scattered all over it. The soles on these boots have held up better than any I have tried.  The water proofing is still good and these are moc toes and I have stood in ankle deep mud puddles on our lot. About 3 months ago I ordered another pair to have because I like them so much. There were still listed as close out items.  Think I paid $78 a pair. Best deal I ever got on a pair of boots.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 11, 2013)

I've been wearing Ga. Boots for sevaral years I Love'em! I also have a pair Rocky insulated work/cowboy boots that seem to be some good boots too! If you want the best most comfortable work boots I think in the world get you a pair of these Ga. Boots(Posted Pic Below)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 14, 2013)

hunt n duck said:


> I have had two pair of rockys that the bottom crumbled and fell apart. Junk.



I have had that to happen as well and have spoken to about 1/2 dozen other folks who have experienced the same thing.


----------



## The mtn man (May 14, 2013)

Rocky boots are junk, they have really gone down hill, Ga boots, in my opinion were the toughest work boot out there, beside danner, now that rocky has bought them, I will probably never buy another pair, Carolina, has an affordable decent work boot.If you really want to know how good a boot is, just ask some of these guys up here that follow bear dogs through these mtns. If they like them, I will buy a pair.


----------



## joedublin (May 14, 2013)

I've worn a pair of Rock Aztec pull-on snake boots now for 2 complete deer hunting season without the first problem...they are very comfortable and aren't showing too much signs of wear. I think they'll last me for some more years! Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------

